# Toronto Sun: "Changing the Guard"



## mariomike (27 Sep 2009)

Metro Police:
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2009/09/27/11143661-sun.html


----------



## Bass ackwards (27 Sep 2009)

...sigh


----------



## darcy175 (29 Sep 2009)

Good article, 

While I do not disagree with 'changing the guard' to a more diverse, multicultural demographic, i do not agree with the way police services go about recruiting those numbers. 

I work in an area where the minority are white people, and often find myself looking for an officer that can speak a different language, in order to do my job.  Police services need to recruit as to find the best person for the job, not just trying to maintain the proper ethnicity ratio. If the best person for the job is someone non-white, then all the better for the police service, but dont sacrifice the quality of person, safety of fellow officers, just to satisfy a demographic 'quota'.

 :2c:

Tyrus


----------



## dapaterson (29 Sep 2009)

On the other hand, there has been nepotism and favoritism in hiring in the police in the past (how many generations of McCormacks?), and any number of less than stellar individuals involved with TPS - when even Montreal cops think you're suspicious...

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/688625

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1083615046013_79024246/?hub=Canada


----------

